# Finishes



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

On my walking sticks I'm now favoring a oil semi gloss poly mix, 3, parts poly 1 part mineral spirits and wipe on with a old cloth. No drip marks , a few light coats and it's as smooth as glass. Shellac is my second choice, dries fast no drip marks.. I finish with 0000 steel wool and a hard wax 2 coats. I just picked up a oak banister someone through out , may turn that into a walking stick , I just love the grain in a nice piece of tiger oak , couldn't see it going into the trash. It will be my next project.


----------



## Kelly (6 d ago)

I like the idea of highly thinned initial coats for the penetration and the surface hardening effect.

Even if the poly starts building a finish and I want to tone it down a bit, I can use four ought steel wool to knock it down a bit.

One thing about shellac, repairs are a cakewalk.


----------

